# Impossibile emergere molte cose...

## shogun_panda

Salve ragazzi...

Da un paio di giorni, cercando di fare un emerge -u world, non riesco ad emergere molte cose...

Il bello e' che le compilazioni falliscono tutte a causa di errori negli header in /usr/include...

Ad esempio, per gnome-media:

```

gnome-media 2.10.2 has been configured as follows:

Architecture:           linux

Source code location:   .

Compiler:               i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

System CDRom header:    linux/cdrom.h

Default CD device:      /dev/cdrom

GStreamer mixer:        yes

OS supports close tray: yes

GStreamer capplet:      yes

Sound Recorder:         yes

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-media-2.10.2/work/gnome-media-2.10.2'

Making all in po

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-media-2.10.2/work/gnome-media-2.10.2/po'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-media-2.10.2/work/gnome-media-2.10.2/po'

Making all in cddb-slave2

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-media-2.10.2/work/gnome-media-2.10.2/cddb-slave2'

if /bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"CDDBSlave2\"    -O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -MT GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.Tpo" \

  -c -o GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.lo `test -f 'GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.c' || echo './'`GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.Tpo" ".deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.Plo"; \

else rm -f ".deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

if /bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"CDDBSlave2\"    -O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -MT GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.Tpo" \

  -c -o GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.lo `test -f 'GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.c' || echo './'`GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.Tpo" ".deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.Plo"; \

else rm -f ".deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

if /bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"CDDBSlave2\"    -O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -MT GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.Tpo" \

  -c -o GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.lo `test -f 'GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.c' || echo './'`GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.Tpo" ".deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.Plo"; \

else rm -f ".deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libxml2 -Wall -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"CDDBSlave2\" -O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -MT GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.Tpo -c GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libxml2 -Wall -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"CDDBSlave2\" -O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -MT GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.Tpo -c GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libxml2 -Wall -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"CDDBSlave2\" -O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -MT GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.Tpo -c GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libxml2 -Wall -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"CDDBSlave2\" -O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -MT GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.Tpo -c GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.c -o GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-stubs.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libxml2 -Wall -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"CDDBSlave2\" -O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -MT GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.Tpo -c GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.c -o GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-common.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libxml2 -Wall -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"CDDBSlave2\" -O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -MT GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.Tpo -c GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.c -o GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2-skels.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"CDDBSlave2\"    -O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -MT cddb-slave-private.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/cddb-slave-private.Tpo" \

  -c -o cddb-slave-private.lo `test -f 'cddb-slave-private.c' || echo './'`cddb-slave-private.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/cddb-slave-private.Tpo" ".deps/cddb-slave-private.Plo"; \

else rm -f ".deps/cddb-slave-private.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"CDDBSlave2\"    -O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -MT cddb-slave-capplet.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/cddb-slave-capplet.Tpo" \

  -c -o cddb-slave-capplet.o `test -f 'cddb-slave-capplet.c' || echo './'`cddb-slave-capplet.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/cddb-slave-capplet.Tpo" ".deps/cddb-slave-capplet.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/cddb-slave-capplet.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libxml2 -Wall -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"CDDBSlave2\" -O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -MT cddb-slave-private.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/cddb-slave-private.Tpo -c cddb-slave-private.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/cddb-slave-private.o

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"CDDBSlave2\"    -O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -MT gnet-private.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/gnet-private.Tpo" \

  -c -o gnet-private.o `test -f 'gnet-private.c' || echo './'`gnet-private.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/gnet-private.Tpo" ".deps/gnet-private.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/gnet-private.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libxml2 -Wall -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"CDDBSlave2\" -O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -MT cddb-slave-private.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/cddb-slave-private.Tpo -c cddb-slave-private.c -o cddb-slave-private.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"CDDBSlave2\"    -O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -MT iochannel.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/iochannel.Tpo" \

  -c -o iochannel.o `test -f 'iochannel.c' || echo './'`iochannel.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/iochannel.Tpo" ".deps/iochannel.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/iochannel.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

In file included from gnet-private.h:67,

                 from gnet-private.c:21:

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:113: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:115: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:118: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:119: error: parse error before '}' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:145: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:502: error: parse error before "__ns_get16"

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:502: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:503: error: parse error before "__ns_get32"

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:503: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:504: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:505: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:506: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:507: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:509: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:510: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:513: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:517: error: parse error before "char"

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:518: error: parse error before "u_long"

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:520: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:521: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:522: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:523: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:525: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:527: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:529: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:531: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:532: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:534: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:536: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:538: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:540: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:540: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:541: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:543: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:545: error: parse error before '*' token

In file included from /usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:554,

                 from gnet-private.h:67,

                 from gnet-private.c:21:

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:66: error: duplicate member 'rd'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:67: error: duplicate member 'tc'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:68: error: duplicate member 'aa'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:69: error: duplicate member 'opcode'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:70: error: duplicate member 'qr'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:72: error: duplicate member 'rcode'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:73: error: duplicate member 'cd'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:74: error: duplicate member 'ad'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:75: error: duplicate member 'unused'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:76: error: duplicate member 'ra'

In file included from gnet-private.h:68,

                 from gnet-private.c:21:

/usr/include/resolv.h:75: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:82: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:107: error: parse error before "u_long"

/usr/include/resolv.h:112: error: parse error before "id"

/usr/include/resolv.h:115: error: parse error before "pfcode"

/usr/include/resolv.h:116: error: parse error before ':' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:117: error: parse error before ':' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:127: error: parse error before "_flags"

/usr/include/resolv.h:127: error: conflicting types for '_flags'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:114: error: previous declaration of '_flags' was here

/usr/include/resolv.h:145: error: parse error before '}' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:256: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:257: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:259: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:263: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:265: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:267: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:268: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:269: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:323: error: parse error before "const"

/usr/include/resolv.h:324: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:325: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:326: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:327: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:328: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:329: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:334: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:334: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:336: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:336: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:337: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:337: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:339: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:339: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:340: error: parse error before "option"

/usr/include/resolv.h:343: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:345: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:347: error: parse error before "__res_randomid"

/usr/include/resolv.h:349: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:350: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:358: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:362: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:364: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:367: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:369: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:371: error: parse error before '*' token

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:29: Warning: size of "_flags" is already 2; not changing to 4

make[2]: *** [gnet-private.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from gnet-private.h:67,

                 from iochannel.c:22:

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:113: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:115: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:118: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:119: error: parse error before '}' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:145: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:502: error: parse error before "__ns_get16"

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:502: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:503: error: parse error before "__ns_get32"

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:503: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:504: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:505: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:506: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:507: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:509: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:510: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:513: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:517: error: parse error before "char"

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:518: error: parse error before "u_long"

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:520: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:521: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:522: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:523: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:525: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:527: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:529: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:531: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:532: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:534: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:536: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:538: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:540: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:540: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:541: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:543: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:545: error: parse error before '*' token

In file included from /usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:554,

                 from gnet-private.h:67,

                 from iochannel.c:22:

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:66: error: duplicate member 'rd'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:67: error: duplicate member 'tc'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:68: error: duplicate member 'aa'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:69: error: duplicate member 'opcode'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:70: error: duplicate member 'qr'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:72: error: duplicate member 'rcode'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:73: error: duplicate member 'cd'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:74: error: duplicate member 'ad'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:75: error: duplicate member 'unused'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser_compat.h:76: error: duplicate member 'ra'

In file included from gnet-private.h:68,

                 from iochannel.c:22:

/usr/include/resolv.h:75: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:82: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:107: error: parse error before "u_long"

/usr/include/resolv.h:112: error: parse error before "id"

/usr/include/resolv.h:115: error: parse error before "pfcode"

/usr/include/resolv.h:116: error: parse error before ':' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:117: error: parse error before ':' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:127: error: parse error before "_flags"

/usr/include/resolv.h:127: error: conflicting types for '_flags'

/usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:114: error: previous declaration of '_flags' was here

/usr/include/resolv.h:145: error: parse error before '}' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:256: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:257: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:259: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:263: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:265: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:267: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:268: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:269: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:323: error: parse error before "const"

/usr/include/resolv.h:324: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:325: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:326: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:327: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:328: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:329: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:334: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:334: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:336: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:336: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:337: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:337: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:339: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:339: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:340: error: parse error before "option"

/usr/include/resolv.h:343: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:345: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:347: error: parse error before "__res_randomid"

/usr/include/resolv.h:349: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:350: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:358: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:362: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:364: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:367: error: parse error before "u_char"

/usr/include/resolv.h:369: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/resolv.h:371: error: parse error before '*' token

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:23: Warning: size of "_flags" is already 2; not changing to 4

make[2]: *** [iochannel.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-media-2.10.2/work/gnome-media-2.10.2/cddb-slave2'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-media-2.10.2/work/gnome-media-2.10.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.10.2 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 40, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Ecco il mio "emerge info":

```

Portage 2.0.51.20-r5 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.3-20050110, glibc-2.3.5-r0, 2.6.10-nitro2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-nitro2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.11

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r8

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig buildpkg candy ccache digest distlocks keeptmp keepwork sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8@euro"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X aalib accessibility acpi acpi4linux aim alsa amd apache2 arts async athena atlas audiofile avi bash-completion beepmp berkdb bigger-fonts bitmap-fonts bluetooth bmp bonobo bootsplash bzlib caps cdparanoia cdr cgi chroot cjk codecs cpdflib crypt css cups curl distcache divx4linux doc dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss emoticon encode esd ethereal faad fam fbdev festival ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran freetds freetype ftp gatos gb gcc-libffi gd gd-external gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glade gmail gmp gnome gnomedb gnuplot gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal i8x0 iconv icq idea ieee1394 image imagemagick imap imlib imlib2 immqt informix ingres inifile innodb interbase intl ipalias ipv6 irda ithreads jabber jack java javascript joystick jp2 jpeg junit kerberos krb4 ladcca leim libcaca libg++ libgda libwww lirc mad maildir mbox mcal mhash migemo mikmod milter mime mmx mmx2 mozilla moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mozsvg mp3 mpeg mpeg4 mplayer msession msn msql mysql mysqli mythtv nas ncurses netboot netcdf nls no-old-linux nptl nptlonly odbc ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pam-mysql pdflib pear-db perl php pic pie png posix postgres postgresql povray pthreads python quicktime readline real samba sdk sdl shared sharedmem simplexml slang snmp soap sockets socks5 solid sox speedo speex spell sqlite sse ssl svg svga sybase sybase-ct tcpd threads tiff timidity truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vhosts vorbis xanim xfs xim xine xinerama xml2 xmlrpc xmms xprint xscreensaver xv xvid zlib zvbi linguas_it"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS

```

Scusate il post PIU' CHE LUNGO  :Embarassed:  e grazie per l'aiuto...

----------

## Ic3M4n

boh la prima cosa che mi viene in mente è che hai qualche problema li dentro. fossi in te proverei a ricompilarmi gcc. vedo che usi il 3.4 se hai già installato il 3.3 potresti fare un tentativo anche con quello.

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> boh la prima cosa che mi viene in mente ï¿½ che hai qualche problema li dentro. fossi in te proverei a ricompilarmi gcc. vedo che usi il 3.4 se hai giï¿½ installato il 3.3 potresti fare un tentativo anche con quello.

 

Non credo sia quello perche' uso il 3.4.3 da moltissimo tempo...

Ora sto ricompilando le glibc, che non si sa mai...

Che altro puo' essere?

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh le librerie vengono distribuite con gcc. quindi se lo ricompili le rimetti da zero. potrebbe darsi che qualche file vada a ---- no?

----------

## redmatrix

Stesso problema anche per me, sto provando anche io a ricompilare le libc, se qualcuno di noi risolve faccia un fischio agli altri  :Wink: 

----------

## redmatrix

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> Stesso problema anche per me, sto provando anche io a ricompilare le libc, se qualcuno di noi risolve faccia un fischio agli altri 

 

Aggiornamento:

reinstallare le glibc non serve, sto provando a riemergare system, vedremo...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

>  *redmatrix wrote:*   Stesso problema anche per me, sto provando anche io a ricompilare le libc, se qualcuno di noi risolve faccia un fischio agli altri  
> 
> Aggiornamento:
> 
> reinstallare le glibc non serve, sto provando a riemergare system, vedremo...

 

Allora il problema chi ce l'ha? GCC?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Allora il problema chi ce l'ha? GCC?

 

Possibile, sei anche in ~x86 quindi non mi meraviglio che ci siano problemi ogni tanto

----------

## Manuelixm

Concordo con fedeliallalinea, anche io nell'ultimo periodo ho molti problemi con gcc 3.4.3....-r2, credo che il problema dipenda da gcc, spulciando su bugzilla ho notato che ci sono molti bug aperti, profa a fare una ricerca potrebbe risultarti molto utile.  :Wink: 

----------

## redmatrix

quindi swichando a gcc 3.3.5 (stabile) non ci dovrebbero essere + problemi no?

no, no, un'attimo, a me il problema è cominciato quando usavo gcc 3.3.5 non quando ho provato ad usare il 3.4.3 per tentare di risolvere...

comunque sia il problema si ripresenta con alcune funzioni tipo "tm_gmtoff" etc, il risultato è che almeno 6-7 applicazioni di gnome2.10 non compilano.

la cosa che mi rattrista è che sinceramente non vorrei reinstallare tutto da zero....

----------

## Manuelixm

Non avrebbe senso credo, comunque stai utilizzando gnome2.10 che se non erro non è ancora in x86. Controlla su bugzilla.

----------

## CarloJekko

Ma mi suona strano che tante persone come me hanno un gcc 3.4.3 e le glibc 2.3.5 e funziona tutto a meraviglia... e ad alcuni  non funziona nulla... Ma c'è  una correlazione con la propria configurazione hardware?

----------

## Manuelixm

Non saprei, nel mio caso uso anche hardened  :Smile:  quindi la cosa risulta un attimo più complicata.

----------

## Ic3M4n

posso confermare che non ho rilevato problemi con gnome-2.10.

compilato sul fisso (testing) con gcc 3.4 e parzialmente con gcc-4.0-beta

sul portatile 2.10 con gcc 3.3

rimango fermo sulla mia ipotesi...

ricompilare gcc.

mal che vada avete perso un'oretta del vostro tempo.

----------

## redmatrix

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> posso confermare che non ho rilevato problemi con gnome-2.10.
> 
> compilato sul fisso (testing) con gcc 3.4 e parzialmente con gcc-4.0-beta
> 
> sul portatile 2.10 con gcc 3.3
> ...

 

Il problema è che gcc è nella lista dei pacchetti che rifiutano di compilarsi  :Sad: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   posso confermare che non ho rilevato problemi con gnome-2.10.
> 
> compilato sul fisso (testing) con gcc 3.4 e parzialmente con gcc-4.0-beta
> 
> sul portatile 2.10 con gcc 3.3
> ...

 

Purtroppo penso anch'io che il problema stia nel gcc...Quando potro' riavviare sotto Gentoo ci provo...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Ma mi suona strano che tante persone come me hanno un gcc 3.4.3 e le glibc 2.3.5 e funziona tutto a meraviglia... e ad alcuni  non funziona nulla... Ma c'ï¿½  una correlazione con la propria configurazione hardware?

 

A meno che non la metti nel senso di letture corrotte degli header da parte del compilatore, non credo...

----------

## redmatrix

Allora, vediamo di chiarire il tipo di problema che abbiamo incontrato.

Da un po di tempo la compilazione di diversi programmi non va a buon fine a causa di errori di include degli header.

Succede per esempio che un dato programma non compili perché il compilatore non sa che cosa sia un uint !!!

Oppure che non sappia che cosa sono determinati tipi complessi definiti in alcuni headers.

Ora il problema potrebbe derivare da due cose:

1) Nei programmi che non compilano non ci sono gli #include ai file di header delle librerie che sono necessarie

2) In qualche modo il compilatore o il linker non riescono o non fanno l'include di suddetti headers

La prima ipotesi è da scartare a priori in quanto molti di noi hanno compilato con successo tali programmi senza problemi ed essendo i sorgenti uguali per tutti... beh, si capisce come non sia possibile una cosa del genere.

La seconda invece merita un'analisi più approfondita perché i compilatori lavorano in maniera molto complessa.

I dati da cui partire riguardano il fatto che le versioni di gcc che ora non vanno + bene, fino a poco tempo fa andavano da dio

le glibc non centrano nulla

non è un problema di permessi in quanto il tutto viene svolto da root

Restano in gioco il linker oppure???

Se qualcuno conosce bene il funzionamento (anche schematico) di gcc ci farebbe un grandissimo favore se postasse qualche schemino/consiglio in merito

Grazie

----------

## shogun_panda

Aggiornamento...Passando da GCC 3.4.3.20050110 a GCC 3.4.3 non ha cambiato niente...

SOB!

----------

## shogun_panda

Nuovo aggiornamento...Non e' colpa di GCC... Ho downgradato alla 3.3.5 (.qualcosa, ma non importa)

Ora, provo le glibc...Se non e' quello...boh...

----------

## redmatrix

Allora, provato con gaim che non compilava e mi dava questo errore:

```

util.c: In function `gaim_str_to_time':

util.c:557: error: structure has no member named `tm_gmtoff'

util.c: In function `gaim_markup_strip_html':

util.c:1252: warning: implicit declaration of function `strncasecmp'

make[3]: *** [util.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.1/work/gaim-1.2.1/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.1/work/gaim-1.2.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.1/work/gaim-1.2.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/gaim-1.2.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 129, Exitcode 2

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

allora sono andato alla ricerca di tm_gmtoff nei file di header e l'ho trovato in time.h

```

struct tm

{

  int tm_sec;         /* Seconds.   [0-60] (1 leap second) */

  int tm_min;         /* Minutes.   [0-59] */

  int tm_hour;         /* Hours.   [0-23] */

  int tm_mday;         /* Day.      [1-31] */

  int tm_mon;         /* Month.   [0-11] */

  int tm_year;         /* Year   - 1900.  */

  int tm_wday;         /* Day of week.   [0-6] */

  int tm_yday;         /* Days in year.[0-365]   */

  int tm_isdst;         /* DST.      [-1/0/1]*/

#ifdef   __USE_BSD

  long int tm_gmtoff;      /* Seconds east of UTC.  */

  __const char *tm_zone;   /* Timezone abbreviation.  */

#else

  long int __tm_gmtoff;      /* Seconds east of UTC.  */

  __const char *__tm_zone;   /* Timezone abbreviation.  */

#endif

};

```

commentando alcune righe gaim ha compilato senza problemi

```

struct tm

{

  int tm_sec;         /* Seconds.   [0-60] (1 leap second) */

  int tm_min;         /* Minutes.   [0-59] */

  int tm_hour;         /* Hours.   [0-23] */

  int tm_mday;         /* Day.      [1-31] */

  int tm_mon;         /* Month.   [0-11] */

  int tm_year;         /* Year   - 1900.  */

  int tm_wday;         /* Day of week.   [0-6] */

  int tm_yday;         /* Days in year.[0-365]   */

  int tm_isdst;         /* DST.      [-1/0/1]*/

// #ifdef   __USE_BSD

  long int tm_gmtoff;      /* Seconds east of UTC.  */

  __const char *tm_zone;   /* Timezone abbreviation.  */

// #else

//  long int __tm_gmtoff;      /* Seconds east of UTC.  */

//  __const char *__tm_zone;   /* Timezone abbreviation.  */

//#endif

};

```

Le "impostazioni" giuste si trovano subito dopo un #ifdef __USE_BSD il che mi fa pensare che c'è un errore, ma anche se non lo fosse, il preprocessore va a beccare l'else e quindi scazza l'impostazione della variabile tm_gmtoff che viene invece chiamata __tm_gmtoff ed il codice non viene compilato.

Ora la domanda è: L'errore di "identificazione" del sistema è negli header oppure avviente a runtime in gcc?

Mi spiego meglio, se per linux è corretto il __tm_gmtoff anziché il tm_gmtoff allora è gcc che sbaglia ad identificare il sistema giusto?

Vi prego, aiutateci altrimenti saremo costretti a reinstallare tutto  :Sad: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> Allora, provato con gaim che non compilava e mi dava questo errore:
> 
> ...CUT...
> 
> Le "impostazioni" giuste si trovano subito dopo un #ifdef __USE_BSD il che mi fa pensare che c'ï¿½ un errore, ma anche se non lo fosse, il preprocessore va a beccare l'else e quindi scazza l'impostazione della variabile tm_gmtoff che viene invece chiamata __tm_gmtoff ed il codice non viene compilato.
> ...

 

Succede la stessa cosa a me...

Il problema sta lÃ¬, credo...Pero' e' esterno a GCC o glibc (ne ho provate varie versioni)...Chi ci aiuta?

----------

## redmatrix

Ho trovato alcuni post che suggeriscono la ricompilazione di system e di world. Io ci provo, se proprio va male reinstallo tutto  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> In file included from gnet-private.h:67,
> 
>                  from gnet-private.c:21:
> 
> /usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:113: error: parse error before '*' token
> ...

 

Direi che se l'errore non é in nameser.h si trova in uno dei file inclusi prima... controlalte cosa contenfono le linee 55-70 di gnet.private.h e quelle da 0 a 25 di gnet-private.c

----------

## shogun_panda

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *shogun_panda wrote:*   In file included from gnet-private.h:67,
> 
>                  from gnet-private.c:21:
> 
> /usr/include/arpa/nameser.h:113: error: parse error before '*' token
> ...

 

Ehm...Dall'ouput capisco che, nel file incluso in gnet-private.h riga 67, a sua volta incluso in gnet-private.c riga 21, c'e un errore etc...

O mi sbaglio?  :Embarassed: 

Cmq la questione non e' guardare il singolo errore, ma il fatto che la maggior parte degli emerge falliscono a causa di problemi con gli header di sistema...

----------

## shogun_panda

Altro aggiornamento...

```

emerge -euD system

```

Non ha risolto...

Ora provero' con world...

Domande: 

  1-Ma dopo, e' come se avessi installato il sistema dallo stage 1, giusto?

  2-E' normale che world aggiorni anche la maggior parte di system? Cmq io ho messo -k tra le opzioni, in modo che riusa i binari...Speriamo la cosa non pregiudichi l'operazione...

----------

## shogun_panda

Uppo il thread per segnalare che il problema si sta allargando...

Nessuno ci capisce niente?

----------

## gutter

Non uppare se non sono passate almeni 24 ore.

----------

## shogun_panda

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non uppare se non sono passate almeni 24 ore.

 

Perdonami, era solo per segnalare il fatto che bisognava considerare anche il problema di dappiu che, tra parentesi, e' capitato pure a me...

[EDIT]

Ora sembra che il problema sia risolto...

Notare che non ho syncato il tree...Ho solo avviato emerge -e system (stoppato per vari motivi a 103 di 208)  e non so cosa sia successo...

Nel caso riapriro' il thread...

Ciao!

----------

## dappiu

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perdonami, era solo per segnalare il fatto che bisognava considerare anche il problema di dappiu che, tra parentesi, e' capitato pure a me...
> 
> 

 

Si ho lo stesso problema che ha postato anche redmatrix in questo thread con gaim.

Proverò a dare un emerge -e system questa notte... farò sapere domani se ci sono novità.

----------

## redmatrix

Purtroppo io ho reinstallato il sistema  :Sad:   primo perché non riuscivo più a gestire il portage (andava in blocco alla prima compilazione) e secondo perché avevo il disco diviso male e pieno di roba che non mi serviva (applicazioni installate per prova etc).

Comunque il problema resta, c'è qualcosa che genera quegli errori ma non sono riuscito a capire cosa benché abbia perso una settimana e passa in cerca di una soluzione.

in bocca al lupo.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

